# 62 yr. old nude couple crash jet ski at Cypress Cove



## DeniseM (Jul 25, 2011)

OUCH!!!!  

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...ess-cove-nudist-resort-water-scooter-sea-wall

OK - when you go on vacation, how many of you can't wait to hop on a jet ski in the nude?

Riding a jet ski doesn't seem like one of the things you should do in the nude!


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 25, 2011)

*Nudist resort near orlando?*

Wait, they have a nudist resort in Orlando?  hahaha that is funny!!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd have a tough time explaining that one to the kids if it happened to us. I think we'll keep our clothes on and stay off the jet ski's, even when clothed.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 25, 2011)

The male had two broken arms, and a cut on his head - they didn't say, but I can't imagine that it did any of this other parts much good, either!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 25, 2011)

Not that I'd recommend either one, but better nude jet-skiing than nude snowmobiling! 

JR


----------



## pjrose (Jul 25, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Not that I'd recommend either one, but better nude jet-skiing than nude snowmobiling!
> 
> JR



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh crap!  That was MY jet ski!   

Dave


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait it says "water scooter"...so is that like those rascal scooters they advertise for older folks to be mobile? Yikes this is going to be a weird story in Grandma and Grandpa's holiday letter this year


----------



## tombo (Jul 25, 2011)

RETIRED:

No job, no money, no worries, but NO CLOTHES?

Makes me proud of my grandad with the shorts, sandals, and black socks.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 25, 2011)

Weimaraner said:


> ... this is going to be a weird story in Grandma and Grandpa's holiday letter this year



I think either the family knows their weirdness or it was pasted down to the other family members making them bigger heros. :ignore:


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 25, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> The male had two broken arms, and a cut on his head - they didn't say, but I can't imagine that it did any of this other parts much good, either!


OUCH!! Maybe they should take up sponge painting.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jul 26, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Not that I'd recommend either one, but better nude jet-skiing than nude snowmobiling!
> 
> JR



I had a college roommate that used to go nude snowmobiling.

Just a helmet, boots and gloves.


----------



## RDB (Jul 26, 2011)

Pens_Fan said:


> I had a college roommate that used to go nude snowmobiling.
> 
> Just a helmet, boots and gloves.




NOW, that could be Cool!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sound like fun if you do crash and get caught and becomes a newspaper article !


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 26, 2011)

One of the largest nudist resorts in the us is in pasco county florida.


----------



## funtime (Jul 26, 2011)

At  least you can't say they are boring!


----------



## RonB (Jul 26, 2011)

No photos in the article - and that's a good thing ~ Ron  :hysterical:


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 26, 2011)

You guys crack me up! Comments here are HILARIOUS! :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## chriskre (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay maybe it's the nurse in me but I hope they're disinfecting these things between riders.  Yuck.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 26, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Okay maybe it's the nurse in me but I hope they're disinfecting these things between riders.  Yuck.



You would only care if you were riding one.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 26, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> You would only care if you were riding one.



And I would NOT be riding one at this resort.  No way Jose.  :rofl:


----------



## RonB (Jul 26, 2011)

chriskre said:


> And I would NOT be riding one at this resort.  No way Jose.  :rofl:



So if I saw you at a nudist camp, I would know because you would be the one with the disinfecting wipes...:hysterical: 
Ron


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 26, 2011)

Ever notice that most of the people who go to nudist camps shouldn't go to nudist camps? Not that I have any experience with this, but heck, I can see _pictures_!

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2011)

My mom had a friend who went to nudist camps and she said that everyone carries a towel around to sit on...


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 27, 2011)

my friends parents owned a campground in Wisconsin Dells. One family came every year in a pop up camper. One day the parents sent the kids to the pool, locked the camper door, got nude and got so frisky that they tipped the camper over. they went out the side and couldn't get back in the camper. anyhow they packed up and left that day and never came back to the park again.

also, there appears to be a nude bicycle club in madison Wisconsin.  they were shown on the news with a little blur, a very large group of mostly men riding thru the downtown and campus areas.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 27, 2011)

RonB said:


> So if I saw you at a nudist camp, I would know because you would be the one with the disinfecting wipes...:hysterical:
> Ron



Yup that would be me !!


----------



## RonB (Jul 27, 2011)

I just remembered that there is a nudist camp on the way to the beach. It's called White Tail Resort. Hmmmm - I've always wondered about that name. I guess it could be because there are a lot of white tail deer in the area... 

Ron


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 27, 2011)

40 mph at dusk on a machine you've never been on before and crash into a sea wall??!!??   Nudity aside, that's just dumb.

I've been in Palm Springs the last couple days and out here on I-10 are several folks riding motorcycles @ 80+ MPG in shorts, one guy in particular was shorts, t-shirt and flip flops!   Dumb, dumb, dumb.

I always find it amazing given we are all nude to begin with, what a reaction it causes when some go to nudest camps, resorts or beaches.   Live and let live I say.  There's a little, isolated stretch of beach at San Onofre which is part of the state park system here that has been a default nude beach since the 70's.   Aside from one other beach in San Diego, it's the only place anyone can go in SoCal.   

One really has to go out of their way to find it and was bothering no one.   Yet someone in the state parks system decided they had to protect society from these folks and have been actively issuing citations to those who dare to be bare.   It happens to straddle the boarder with Camp Pendleton marine base, so the nudist just moved across the line to CP.   Same beach, same terrain, just a couple hundred feet down the way.   Seems now the marines are letting the state come across and shoeing them off that beach too. 

Not that there needs to be open nudity at all the beaches and parks, but let foks have a few places that are out of the way and leave them alone for goodness sake.  It just bugs me as they are closing state parks due to the budget problems here, yet they spend time and resources on this.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 27, 2011)

*Boy, does that bring back memories ....*



DeniseM said:


> OUCH!!!!
> 
> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...ess-cove-nudist-resort-water-scooter-sea-wall
> 
> ...



About a hundred years ago my DH and I bought a brand new, shiny Lexus with tan leather seats.  Sober and silly we jumped in 'nude' to feel the leather on our bottoms and then (rather impulsively) took a ride around the neighborhood -- never thinking of the possibility of flat tires, etc.   Fortunately we then drove it back into the garage.  Wasn't till later that we had visions of what 'could have happened' :hysterical:


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 27, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> About a hundred years ago my DH and I bought a brand new, shiny Lexus with tan leather seats.  Sober and silly we jumped in 'nude' to feel the leather on our bottoms and then (rather impulsively) took a ride around the neighborhood -- never thinking of the possibility of flat tires, etc.   Fortunately we then drove it back into the garage.  Wasn't till later that we had visions of what 'could have happened' :hysterical:




Why Cathy, you renegade!  You shock me.  :rofl: 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 27, 2011)

rapmarks said:


> One family came every year in a pop up camper. One day the parents sent the kids to the pool, locked the camper door, got nude and got so frisky that they tipped the camper over.



Hope DW doesn't read this. She'd have me 'frisky' in the camper and see where that leads.....   Jim


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 27, 2011)

I think there used to be a nude beach between Santa Barbara (CA) and Gaviota State Beach Park -  was it called El Capitan? - or was it undesignated?  I think there used to be a nude hot spring not too far away either.  Never got up the nerve - now you can just go to Las Vegas (or almost any beach!!) if that interests you!! Sorry, I am not wearing a thong swimsuit to the beach!!


----------



## unavailable55 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm telling you, that made me laugh all over!!!


----------



## isisdave (Jul 27, 2011)

nightnurse613 said:


> I think there used to be a nude beach between Santa Barbara (CA) and Gaviota State Beach Park -  was it called El Capitan? - or was it undesignated?  I think there used to be a nude hot spring not too far away either.  Never got up the nerve - now you can just go to Las Vegas (or almost any beach!!) if that interests you!! Sorry, I am not wearing a thong swimsuit to the beach!!



DW went to UCSB in the 70s and tells of actually having small classes in the nude on the beach at Isla Vista. (Theatre department, don'tcha know...)

The hot spring is San Juan Hot Spring on the Ortega Highway right at the Orange-Riverside county line.  As late as 1988 it was in business, and it certainly was clothing optional the days she and I were there!  But on weekdays, we were pretty much alone, so it would be hard to tell.  The spring is still there of course, but I think the tubs are gone.


----------



## Lets Get Going (Jul 28, 2011)

UWSurfer said:


> 40 mph at dusk on a machine you've never been on before and crash into a sea wall??!!??   Nudity aside, that's just dumb.
> 
> I've been in Palm Springs the last couple days and out here on I-10 are several folks riding motorcycles @ 80+ MPG in shorts, one guy in particular was shorts, t-shirt and flip flops!   Dumb, dumb, dumb.
> 
> ...



My hubby and I frequented the San Onofre beach for 14 years until we move to Florida a few months ago.  They always threatened to shut it down, but unless something has changed in the past six months, it's still there and so are the nudists.  No one was ever kicked off that we saw or experienced and I highly doubt they'll waste the time and money trying to do it now, especially with that hundred year old hippie in office again.

The beach was not what you might expect.  Everyone was very respectful of each other, no freaky things that we ever saw.  Families, singles, older people, younger people, fat, skinny, black, white and all colors in between.  It was, and is a really, really nice environment.

BTW, we have found another nice setting here in Florida.  Easier access than San Onofre (no steep cliffs to traverse) and the people seem to be the same as back in Cali.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 28, 2011)

Let's Get Going! said:


> My hubby and I frequented the San Onofre beach for 14 years until we move to Florida a few months ago.  They always threatened to shut it down, but unless something has changed in the past six months, it's still there and so are the nudists.  No one was ever kicked off that we saw or experienced and I highly doubt they'll waste the time and money trying to do it now, especially with that hundred year old hippie in office again.
> 
> The beach was not what you might expect.  Everyone was very respectful of each other, no freaky things that we ever saw.  Families, singles, older people, younger people, fat, skinny, black, white and all colors in between.  It was, and is a really, really nice environment.
> 
> BTW, we have found another nice setting here in Florida.  Easier access than San Onofre (no steep cliffs to traverse) and the people seem to be the same as back in Cali.



We have a beach like that on long island...the nudists are very respectful, beyond the nudity...nothing obscene happens...all types of people and you'd be surprised how friendly people are when your all nekid


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 29, 2011)

*Dave*



BMWguynw said:


> Why Cathy, you renegade!  You shock me.  :rofl:
> 
> Dave



Shocked our kids too when we finally told them!  In fact my son and his then new wife bought their car and did the same thing--called us on cellphone while driving that way :ignore:


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 30, 2011)

Let's Get Going! said:


> My hubby and I frequented the San Onofre beach for 14 years until we move to Florida a few months ago.  They always threatened to shut it down, but unless something has changed in the past six months, it's still there and so are the nudists.  No one was ever kicked off that we saw or experienced and I highly doubt they'll waste the time and money trying to do it now, especially with that hundred year old hippie in office again.
> 
> The beach was not what you might expect.  Everyone was very respectful of each other, no freaky things that we ever saw.  Families, singles, older people, younger people, fat, skinny, black, white and all colors in between.  It was, and is a really, really nice environment.
> 
> BTW, we have found another nice setting here in Florida.  Easier access than San Onofre (no steep cliffs to traverse) and the people seem to be the same as back in Cali.



Apparently the rangers are writing citations for nudity in a state park, 7 reported having been issued in September according to Friends of San Onofre Beach.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 19, 2011)

Let's Get Going! said:


> My hubby and I frequented the San Onofre beach for 14 years until we move to Florida a few months ago.  They always threatened to shut it down, but unless something has changed in the past six months, it's still there and so are the nudists.  No one was ever kicked off that we saw or experienced and I highly doubt they'll waste the time and money trying to do it now, especially with that hundred year old hippie in office again.
> 
> The beach was not what you might expect.  Everyone was very respectful of each other, no freaky things that we ever saw.  Families, singles, older people, younger people, fat, skinny, black, white and all colors in between.  It was, and is a really, really nice environment.
> 
> BTW, we have found another nice setting here in Florida.  Easier access than San Onofre (no steep cliffs to traverse) and the people seem to be the same as back in Cali.



Being willing to go the extra mile for TUG, I went down to the disputed portion of San Onofre SB after getting in a surf session at the surfing beach (several miles apart) & am here to report there were no bares in the park.  HOWEVER, many could be spotted on the Camp Pendleton side of the beach with no MP's or Park Rangers anywhere in sight.   Apparently the rangers aren't all that active on a Thursday afternoon.

By extra mile, I do mean that quite literally, it's a mile's walk from the parking to where bares were spotted.


----------



## dukebigtom (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't find a bicyle seat "comfortable" even with clothes on, but nude.  OOOOWWWW that hurts to even think about!

BigTom


----------

